
Making beer at home, and other cool stuff for beer food and recipes - andegre
http://storebeer.com/
======
andegre
I've been looking into making beer at home and was trying to find some stuff
online. Yesterday I stumbled across this website, which not only has some
YouTube tutorials, but other cool stuff on there (saw a video of Chrissy
Teigen doing something....not sure, I was distracted).

Anyways, I know all of you are into your beers so I thought I'd share. Also,
if you have any recommendations for making beer, I'd love to hear it.

